# Toro 2450gts Paddle replacement question



## Pilsner73 (Nov 16, 2015)

First post in this forum but have a question about paddle replacement for my Toro 2450gts snowblower. What is the correct alignment when installing replacements for both paddles, i know there are threads closer to one side than the other. Anyone have pictures to show both paddles correctly installed?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: Pilsner73.
I'm not sure about what you mean on the paddle replacement. I have a power curve model 421 with the same setup and the paddles will only fit one way. Below is a link to the Toro single stage snow blower repair manual to help you. Page 7-4 shows the paddle installation. I do recommend that you use a box wrench with duct tape closing off one side in order to hold the side mounting nuts when installing them. (There is no room for getting fat fingers in there to hold them) Just a heads up, the four bolts holding the paddles to the center plate have spacers in them that "HAVE" to be removed from the old paddles and installed in the new ones. It also helps to loosen the single middle bolt on the mounting plate.

http://gicl.cs.drexel.edu/images/0/02/Service_manual.pdf

Link to picture showing the paddles from different angles.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toro-CCR245...hash=item3cbcbbe0fe:m:mBAlyy0dlczE2RT588Z8qvA


----------



## Pilsner73 (Nov 16, 2015)

Grunt said:


> :welcome: Pilsner73.
> I'm not sure about what you mean on the paddle replacement. I have a power curve model 421 with the same setup and the paddles will only fit one way. Below is a link to the Toro single stage snow blower repair manual to help you. Page 7-4 shows the paddle installation. I do recommend that you use a box wrench with duct tape closing off one side in order to hold the side mounting nuts when installing them. (There is no room for getting fat fingers in there to hold them) Just a heads up, the four bolts holding the paddles to the center plate have spacers in them that "HAVE" to be removed from the old paddles and installed in the new ones. It also helps to loosen the single middle bolt on the mounting plate.
> 
> http://gicl.cs.drexel.edu/images/0/02/Service_manual.pdf
> ...


Thanks for the response. What I'm talking about is the paddles have two sides, one is a thin side and the other is a thick side (you can see actual stitching on the ends where it's thicker and thinner) and according to everything I have read you need to mount it with one side down and the other up on the power clear 2450gts models and others like that.


----------



## ctwilly49 (Oct 23, 2015)

I just ordered Paddles for Model 38583 Toro Power-Clear through Ereplacementparts.com. It was about $54.00 for the set. Just put in Model # and follow the Steps. Part # for Paddles 99-9313. Scraper Bar #108-4884 $16.00 ( also shows step by step Pics or Video!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Pilsner73 said:


> Thanks for the response. What I'm talking about is the paddles have two sides, one is a thin side and the other is a thick side (you can see actual stitching on the ends where it's thicker and thinner) and according to everything I have read you need to mount it with one side down and the other up on the power clear 2450gts models and others like that.


Page 7-5 of the manual says to have the thicker side facing down which is the side making contact with the ground.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Nov 16, 2015)

I put the replacement paddles on (forgot what a pain each side that one nut is to do). When facing the machine looking at the paddles the threaded part is closer to the top and the rubber part(where it's more rubber) is closer to the ground. Does that sound right?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the thick side of the paddles should face the back of the machine


----------



## Pilsner73 (Nov 16, 2015)

Here is what my paddles look like


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The thicker rubber is going to hit the ground first - they are installed correctly. Good job.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Nov 16, 2015)

Grunt said:


> The thicker rubber is going to hit the ground first - they are installed correctly. Good job.


Thanks, I know one time I had an OPE shop do the work and the paddles went different ways from each other which seemed wrong, also they decided a clean fuel filter was causing my surging when in fact it was a bad plastic carb.


----------

